# Solved: track01.cda



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Does anyone know why that suddenly every CD in the house both home made and factory issue render no files listed on the CD except track01.cda?

Some list just track01.cda and others list the same thing through track13.cda.

The tracks properties appear to be created 2 minutes apart clear back to 1986 through 1999.

Many of the CD's are not writeable or rewriteable so it has to be something buggy with the computer.

The CD drive is a read only and there is no CD making ware on the comp but it does have Irfanview and Windows Media Player.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you look at an Audio CD with Windows Explorer the files normally show up as:

track01.cda
track02.cda
track03.cda...

Are you saying that CD's that used to show all of the tracks now only show just one, track01.cda?

Do the CD's still play OK?


----------



## wh01s (Dec 17, 2008)

Try another Cd-drive, installed into your pc. This will help you learn if the problem is with the drive itself, or with the system.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

None of them were audio CD's. They were CD's of files I made a while back and factory CD's that were games and Windows.

What caused this was the ribbon cable had somehow come a bit loose. I looked for a short first by removing the ribbon cable, power and audio line from both the drive and motherboard and put them back and tried it and now it works normally.

While the box was open I dug around in the closet and put in a CD burner too.


----------

